# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Фотография >  Фотоработы O-lusha

## O-lusha

Не судите строго, у меня стаж работы - меньше года, поэтому и пошла учиться под старость лет, чтобы стать профи. 
   Больше никуда выложить их здесь не получилось - доступа нет.

----------


## overload

Ты молодчинка, очень хорошие фотографии.
Но лучше их выкладывать на сторонние серверы-хостеры фотографий, например, на Радикал.ру... И постить не фоты в полном качестве, а превьюшки.
Тогда значительно снижается нагрузка на наш сервер.
А снимки, реально, красивые. Молодец. Особенно вторая мне понравилась.

----------


## PAN

> Больше никуда выложить их здесь не получилось - доступа нет.


Быть не может...
А если здесь???...

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=214

----------


## Mazaykina

Оля, вот вам своя личная темка! 
Если захотиите изменить название- попросите модератора Пашу *PAN*.




> Не судите строго, у меня стаж работы - меньше года, поэтому и пошла учиться под старость лет, чтобы стать профи.


За что судить? Работы правда классные, вторая, особенно! Дерзай! А мы будем ждать твои новые работы.

----------


## oksi7771

> у меня стаж работы - меньше года, поэтому и пошла учиться под старость лет, чтобы стать профи.


Учиться, чтобы стать фотографом? Фото и так очень красивые - просто супер.
Молодец!

----------


## lumarus

*O-lusha*,
 Красота то какая. Умничка :Ok:

----------


## O-lusha

Большое спасибо вам за тёплые слова, хочу ещё раз поблагодарить Марину за мою личную тему, надеюсь, что эта замечательная квартира в таком огромном и прекрасном доме, выделенная мне администрацией, (не поверите -визжу от радости), станет обжитой, тёплой и гостеприимной. Добро пожаловать!

   Раз уж у нас новоселье, два слова о себе, чтобы поближе познакомиться с соседями, а потом тост - за нас, за форум и за наше общее дело!

   Однажды, уныло бродя в поисках работы, я от безысходности забрела в праздничное агентство, и - влюбилась в праздник! Но, оказалось, что просто высшего образования для нашей взаимной любви  недостаточно, надо что-то уметь делать.  В моей, отнюдь не семнадцатилетней голове, возник вопрос - "кем быть?"

   Флористом - не-а, ведушие, вообще, как небожители, точно не потяну (хотя до сих пор мечтаю), вот рекламу написать могу, зарифмовать что-нибудь.  Писала я статью для нашего свадебного журнала про букет невесты -мол, берегите его смолоду и т.д. Но как говорить о том, чего ты не знаешь изнутри? Я невест настоящих уж лет двадцать в глаза не видела, букеты  - только на фотках... 

   Восторги мои про праздничную жисть сказочную и работу интересную очень по сердцу пришлись сыночку моему-студенту. А у него художественная школа за плечами, навыки компьютерные недетские и мечта заветная - режиссёром стать. Давай, говорит, маманя, для начала свадебное кино  научимся снимать.  И научился, малец, да толково так, что женихи с невестами к нам так и шастают домой, прям, офис какой-то.  А я пошла  на курсы фотошопные, чтоб сыночку обложечки красивые стряпать на дивидюшки свадебные.  А потом были курсы фотографов, несколько бесплатно отснятых свадеб, чтоб и людям не обидно, если не справлюсь, и мне опыт. Работаю уже полгода, пока, вроде, не били, но знаний и мастерства охота, конечно, ещё поднабраться, и пошла я опять учиться - в колледж (ПТУ - по-старому).  

   Чёй-то я заболталась на радостях, а до тоста-то так и не дошла, вот что значит устраивать застолье без тамады. Никакой радости и порядку. 

   Дорогие ведущие, присоединяйтесь, давайте обсудим вместе, что нам нравится, а что раздражает в работе друг-друга. Чтобы приходя на банкет, мы не мешали вашей программе, а вы не попадали в наш кадр чаще, чем жених с невестой. Я думаю, нам есть, что сказать друг другу.     
   Ещё раз спасибо Марине за   эту прекрасную квартиру с видом на форум. Дорогие ведущие, тост и первое слово за вами!

----------


## Mazaykina

Замечательное приветствие!! 
Милости просим в наш большой и разнообразный ДОМ. 
Совет от старожила: погуляй по творческому разделу, познакомься с нашими операторами, специалистами фотошопа, да и поэтический раздел, уверена тебе придется по нраву. :wink: :Aga:

----------


## overload

> Дорогие ведущие, присоединяйтесь, давайте обсудим вместе, что нам нравится, а что раздражает в работе друг-друга.


Оль,  :Ok: 
Темка наболевшая, реально. Она уже у нас где-то была.
Иногда и правда друг другу мешаемся. Вот... на последней свадьбе... ведущую чуть не загрыз - настолько достала, и не только меня :smile:
Вот, посмотрю ещё, чего наснимал - мне кажется, такой кошмарик...:rolleyes:

----------


## oksi7771

> надеюсь, что эта замечательная квартира в таком огромном и прекрасном доме, выделенная мне администрацией, (не поверите -визжу от радости), станет обжитой, тёплой и гостеприимной. Добро пожаловать!


Спасибо за приглашение и с новосельем. [IMG]http://*********ru/1721770m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## O-lusha

*overload*,
 а мне вообще кажется, что мы, фото и видео братья (и сёстры), люди, очень полезные для ведущих. Мысль, наверное, не нова, но мы - те, кто регулярно отсматривает множество программ. Со стороны и трезвым взглядом. А потом ещё дома (во время обработки) любуется на эти программы энное кол-во часов. Мы по роду деятельности видим реакцию людей на актуальность того или иного творческого продукта.
   На банкетах мы не пьём, не танцуем, а как вынужденные социологи (доморощенные), видим, что и как  воспринимается разными категориями гостей - разными по степени опьянения, возрасту, социальному и семейному положению. 
  И женихи с невестами к нам тоже часто обращаются с просьбой подсказать хорошего ведущего. 

   Поверьте, это не наводит на мысль об агентских услугах. Напротив, у нас сложилась общность праздничных трудяг, которым охота побольше работать, и мы пиарим друг друга совершенно безвоздмездно.  Ведущие - фотографов и операторов, и наоборот. Такая вот круговая порука. 

    Это может подтвердить Тасья (Наташа),  ведущая с нашего форума, с кем я имела честь работать и осталась, как "социолог", очень довольна. Ушатала она меня, как фотографа: настолько насыщенная и захватывающая программа, что расслабиться-покурить некогда. Закончила она в 1-30 ночи, но зато все были счастливы. Сначала она поработала с моим сыном-оператором и стала предлагать его, потом уже мы с Васей предложили молодым Наталью, зная уже, что этот "товар" со знаком качества. И действительно, когда через месяц они забирали фото-видео, то поблагодарили за правильно подсказанную кандидатуру ведущей.

   Ой, опять заболталась,чувствую не миновать  праведного агентского гнева, но мне ближе политика творческого объединения.

----------


## PAN

А где фото???...:biggrin:

----------


## Тасья

> а мне вообще кажется, что мы, фото и видео братья (и сёстры), люди, очень полезные для ведущих. Мысль, наверное, не нова, но мы - те, кто регулярно отсматривает множество программ. Со стороны и трезвым взглядом. А потом ещё дома (во время обработки) любуется на эти программы энное кол-во часов. Мы по роду деятельности видим реакцию людей на актуальность того или иного творческого продукта.


Очень согласна с высказыванием!  Считаю, что помимо своей основной функции, профи именно тот, кто умеет работать в команде! У каждого участника, свои цели и задачи, и чем слАженнее коллектив, тем выигрышней результаты каждого!
Про учебу на фотографа, очень наслышана, и говорят, вашей группе очень повезло с преподавателем! 




> Это может подтвердить Тасья (Наташа),  ведущая с нашего форума, с кем я имела честь работать и осталась, как "социолог", очень довольна. Ушатала она меня, как фотографа: настолько насыщенная и захватывающая программа, что расслабиться-покурить некогда. Закончила она в 1-30 ночи, но зато все были счастливы. Сначала она поработала с моим сыном-оператором и стала предлагать его, потом уже мы с Васей предложили молодым Наталью, зная уже, что этот "товар" со знаком качества. И действительно, когда через месяц они забирали фото-видео, то поблагодарили за правильно подсказанную кандидатуру ведущей.


Ну, прям засмущала!  :Oj:   Всегда рада сотрудничать  :Aga: !!! Василию большой привет!!!

----------


## O-lusha

> А где фото???...:biggrin:


  Вот закончим сезон и устроим здесь парад невест!

----------


## O-lusha

- оператора на части рвут невесты разной масти, 
   а ему ни капельки не плохо, 
   от этого свадебного переполоха!

----------


## Шураша

Давненько не был, а тут бутон начал раскрываться! Искренне рад и присоединяюсь к вышесказанному.

----------


## O-lusha

Невесты бывают разные - 
Игривые и ревнивые,
И хоть в гневе они ужасные,
Но всё-таки очень милые!

----------


## АннаМария

*O-lusha*, отличное начало! Черно-белые фотографии у вас получаются особенно хорошо! Мне понравилось!

----------


## O-lusha

Вот  оператора портрет на рабочем месте – 
Забрался он на край обрыва с молодыми вместе.
Спокоен, собран, деловит  у края пропасти сидит.
И не боится ничего -
Кино красивым быть должно!

----------


## SNAR

Оля, какие замечательные сопроводительные стихотворные тексты у вас, с юмором. Вам уже пора сделать сюжетную подборку для альбома с названием...

----------


## O-lusha

Лимузина гадкий люк
Пьяным на ходу не друг!!!

Гуляют весело у нас,
И снимают тоже:
Оператор-каскадёр 
В полёте снимать может.

Ради этой панорамы
Он трюкачит, страха нет.
Прямо на газах у мамы,
Жаль, ремня со мною нет!!!

----------


## O-lusha

Здесь всё серьёзно, по-настоящему...

----------


## O-lusha

Разрешил законный муж - 
Попозируй, ладно уж..
Сей экзамен на терпенье
Был им сдаден,
Без сомненья

----------


## O-lusha

Лет семь назад
От криков "Горько!"
Был рождён и этот Борька

----------


## igr312

*O-lusha*, вы просто ...нет слов!!!А уж стишки к кадрам- сразили окончательно!! Кратко и с юмором-это ТАЛАНТ! Хочу еще !Выкладывайте!!

----------

O-lusha (29.12.2018)

----------

